# Приступы слабости



## Seregka (26 Июн 2007)

Здравствуйте, моей девушке 20 лет. Её уже на протяжении 8 месяцев мучают приступы слабости, которые сопровождаются сильным страхом того, что с нею может случится, что-то плохое.

И непроизвольно эти мысли нагнетают ее моральное состояние (чем дальше тем хуже). Еще при этом руки, ноги, голова становятся ватными, головокружение и тошнота, а сердце выпрыгивает из груди. Проходит все так-же как и появилось - внезапно, и длится примерно от 30 минут до 5-6 часов. Началось это в то время, когда гинеколог прописала ей гормональные таблетки для востановления цикла. И на третий день после окончания первого месяца их приема случился первый приступ.

Еще ей в детстве поставили диагноз сколиоз. 
Скажите, пожалуйста, с чем это может быть связано????
К какому специалисту обратиться???
Дело в том, что рекомендации гинеколога особо не помогают.

Невропатолог ссылается на ВСД по гипертоническому типу, прописывает препараты, но они тоже не помогают.

Может ли это быть связано с позвоночником???? Может защимлен какой-то нерв???


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (26 Июн 2007)

Нет, ничего не "защемлено". У Вашей девушки паническое расстройство, судя по всему, спровоцированное гормональное терапией. Ей необходимо лечиться у вегетолога или у невролога, если нет вегетолога. 

По всей вероятности Ваш невролог пока что не подобрал правильной терапии для нее, нужно пробовать другие средства.


----------



## Seregka (26 Июн 2007)

Ирина Игоревна, скажите, как на все это повлияет тот факт, что гиниколог прописал ей опять гормональные таблетки, по-моему "Диане..."для востановления цикла???? после двух месяцев цикл востанавливается, а приступы просто снизили интенсивность. если гормональные припараты стали причиной , то помогут ли они в ее решении???


----------



## Ell (26 Июн 2007)

По поводу противозачаточных таблеток все же лучше обращаться к гинекологу. А гинеколог-эндокринолог поможет в решении проблемы гормонального сбоя.
Судя по всему описанному, не позвоночник.


----------

